# Build your own vivarium?



## nick gilchrist (Oct 16, 2008)

I wondered if it would be of help to anyone if i ran a series of BUILD A VIV YOURSELF threads? WHY ME? Well because i ran a successful vivarium supply company and as a result i can run a series of basic HOW TO..threads which will cover not only the exact specifications of the wood sizes required to assemble. but also all the tools required for a simple but effective viv build..up to a retail sales standard.. I can also give you specs for corner units amd more..Dealing with optimum usage of purchased furniture boards etc.. Now,,I should point out..that there are reputable Vivarium builders on this site who can supply you directly with completed units..and it`s their time and skill that you will pay for to get an excellent end product.ready built ..however. Im sure that there are some out there that might like to give it a go themselves..in which case i can take out the guess work and hopefully give you some tips on how to end up with a viv that looks good..and using recent prices quoted on sites like HOMEBASE and B&Q I can give you a pretty good idea of how much the end cost will be..The threads would select popular sizes. cost and sizes of everything and a blow by blow of each stage of construction..i have built and sold over 200 units myself when I had my own business, as well as built and constructed all of my own shop display units when i had them..
If you would like me to start these threads then let me know..if not..then i won`t do it in an open forum, but rather email details directly to interested persons. The reason for this is I would not want to in any way to cause any issues with professional builders on the site. This is really aimed at those who just want to give it a go...

pics of some of my vivs...

ps..thats one of my sons standing in the way!! he`s 18 now!!!


----------



## ozzie (Mar 3, 2009)

i have 3 separate vivs at the moment that dont match in sizes, colour etc..

so was thinking of making a 3 stack system, but wasnt sure of how to start, i would be very greatful if there was some help available...


----------



## Mog1999 (Jan 5, 2010)

My dad made our 4ftviv for his royal and my mum's royal and it's really sterdy and great-just fort I'd tell you.


----------



## herpboy (Jan 19, 2009)

great idea, im sure many will apreciate it :2thumb:


----------



## skippy225 (Aug 14, 2008)

certainly be usefull to me and a few nearby!


----------



## nick gilchrist (Oct 16, 2008)

ok Well give me a week or so and i will start the thread as soon as i can!: victory:


----------



## Natonstan (Aug 9, 2008)

Well I build my own vivs anyway but It would be interesting to see how you do it, and would also help other people I guess :2thumb:


----------



## dave jenks (Dec 28, 2009)

Brill idea think every one might pick tips up thaks a lot I myself am planing to build a stack in my back room so any advice either on forum or E mail would be brill helpand possably save me cash in the end


----------



## nick gilchrist (Oct 16, 2008)

VIVARIUM BUILD THREAD NOW UP AS PROMISED..: victory:
http://www.reptileforums.co.uk/forums/general-herp-chat/470803-how-build-your-own-vivarium.html


----------



## fuzzzzbuzzzz (Apr 11, 2010)

nick gilchrist said:


> VIVARIUM BUILD THREAD NOW UP AS PROMISED..: victory:
> http://www.reptileforums.co.uk/forums/general-herp-chat/470803-how-build-your-own-vivarium.html


 I found that guide very usefull. Definetely try it. Its awesome. Helped


----------

